# M.o.l.building 43 Iron Ore Carriers



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

japanese shipping group mitsui o.s.k. lines says that it plans to construct 43 new iron ore carriers to meet "anticipated long-term growth in demand for ore transport.
the co.says it has invested aggressively in natural recources and energy transport as part of its strategy for growth and that its building programme will give m.o.l. a 15% share of the world iron ore transport.
between now and mid 2010 m.o.l. plans to build three 300,000dwt.three 230,000dwt. eleven 200,000dwt.ten 170,000dwt and eight 80,000dwt ships.
the no.of m.o.l. operated vessels involved in iron ore transport totals 114
the new expansion plan will bring the fleet to total 140 vessels.


----------

